# Decalgirl Van Gogh Blossoming Almond Tree skin--help?



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Can anyone help me accessorize with this skin? I'm quite smitten with it but I just got a PINK Amazon case. Any other cases/bags that would maybe coordinate?










Thanks a bunch for looking!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got this skin in the mail yesterday.  It has a bit more greenish tones than I thought it would have.  Still beautiful but I find it a little on the green side.

Let me know when you get yours if yours is the same. 

The Orange Amazon cover might go good with it or anything black also.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it for my K2 but it was by Gelaskins, and I like how they did it better than the decal girl version. The flowers do have a soft pink in them, so I actually think it would go well with a pink cover, unless it is a "hot" pink...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I have it for my K2 but it was by Gelaskins, and I like how they did it better than the decal girl version. The flowers do have a soft pink in them, so I actually think it would go well with a pink cover, unless it is a "hot" pink...


I don't see any hints of pink in the Decalgirl skin; yours is more blue than mine too.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Lovely image, Octochick. I think I'll go with Gelaskins now, the flowers look so _delicate_. I feel bad returning my Cora's cover just because I changed my mind, but perhaps the green Amazon case might suffice.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Thanks for the info. Lovely image, Octochick. I think I'll go with Gelaskins now, the flowers look so _delicate_. I feel bad returning my Cora's cover just because I changed my mind, but perhaps the green Amazon case might suffice.


Just in case you prefer matte: if you wait a bit, I just got an e-mail from Gelaskins yesterday in answer to a query, saying that they are working on matte finish and the option should be available soon


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Neo!! I'm in no hurry


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd also set my heart on this skin but couldn't find a cover that matched. I see on the link given on the 'sneak peak' at the new Fossil cover they have used it & it looks rather nice. http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/9/23/fossil-ize.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes that is my post also. I actually think it is more about the interior of the cover than the exterior. I use a Halsea cover that is pink and brown on the outside and then brown is also on the interior and it goes beautifully with this skin... I don't know if they are planning these covers for K3s. It is by far my 
favorite cover so until they do, I will stick with my K2


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

The Javoedge cherry blossom seems like a great match:

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0041TXDLY/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285272248&sr=1-3

and the poppy case might go nicely as well

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3037&pbmId=18325


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> The Javoedge cherry blossom seems like a great match:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0041TXDLY/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285272248&sr=1-3
> 
> ...


Those would go nicely with it. Very nice job enabling matching!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Karma Kindle said:


> The Javoedge cherry blossom seems like a great match:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0041TXDLY/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285272248&sr=1-3
> 
> ...


Actually the Javoedge *covers* use a kind of "sleeve" to hold the Kindle so you can't see a skin if you use the cover. But with the sleeve it would work great.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Daisychain said:


> I'd also set my heart on this skin but couldn't find a cover that matched. I see on the link given on the 'sneak peak' at the new Fossil cover they have used it & it looks rather nice. http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/9/23/fossil-ize.html


I saw a picture of the orange amazon cover and it looked fabulous with this skin.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe the orange Amazon cover pic mentioned above is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36370.0.html

It is a beautiful combination.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! Wow, I've fallen more in love with the skin now.  I can see why so many people buy multiple cases. I can't decide if a green or orange Amazon case would be more flattering.

Karma Kindle--DANG that case is a stunner, I was under the impression it wouldn't be offered for the K3. I'm leaning toward this one just for the visual interest even though it would obscure the skin itself........

Octochick--What a beautiful case you have! It seems to fit your style so nicely. Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I love that Fossil case too but I'm suspicious of the zipper.

Neo--I got carried away and just ordered the skin instead of waiting for it to be available in matte. I think I better run with it while I have my mind half made up, otherwise I'll never decide on anything!


----------

